# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در 6 VB >  قفل کردن تمامی دکمه های کیبورد

## miraghaee

با سلام به تمامی دوستان برنامه نویس
برای نوشتن یک پروژه مجبورم تمامی دکمه های صفحه کلید را قفل نمایم. حتی دکمه های میانبر برای نمایش دسکتاپ و غیره را. و فقط باید ماوس فعال باشد. در این برنامه فرم اصلی برنامه باید بجای دسکتاپ ویندوز قرار بگیرد. از طریق این برنامه و فرم عملیات خاموش و روشن کردن ویندوز اجرا می گردد. اگر کسی می تواند لطفا مرا راهنمایی نماید.

با تشکر

----------


## dr_g

با سلام
دوست عزیز برنامه شما باید قبل از ویندوز اجرا بشه که شما باید:
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Microsoft\WindowsNT\Cu  rrentVersion\Winlogon
بری و بعد یه کلید توی این مسیر به اسم Shell وجود داره که مقدارش explorer.exe هست.مقدارشو برابر با مسیر برنامت کن تا برنامت قبل از ویندوز اجرا و کسی نتوونه یه ویندوز دسترسی داشته باشه برای برگشت به حالت عادی باید مقدارشو برابر با explorer.exe کنی

----------


## Identifier

می تونی از کامپوننت DWinLock استفاده کنی

----------


## Fagat_tanhaie

از تابع Declare Function BlockInput Lib "user32" (ByVal fBlock As Long) As Long
 استفاده کن

----------


## miraghaee

دوستان عزیز از همه شما که در حل این مشکل مرا راهنمایی نمودید متشکر و ممنونم.
اگر برنامه آماده ای در این زمینه دارید لطفا لینک آنرا بگذارید یا email بفرستید.


miraghaee@yahoo.com

----------


## Hamedm

سلام



> از تابع Declare Function BlockInput Lib "user32" (ByVal fBlock As Long) As Long
>  استفاده کن


نه دوست عزیز. این تابع هم ماوس و هم کیبورد رو قفل میکنه. اما ما فقط میخواهیم کیبورد قفل بشه.

در پناه حق موفق باشید و پرتوان

----------


## mRizvandi

سلام

می تونی کی بورد رو Hook کنی و تمام کلیدهایی که به برنامه ات میرسه رو از بین ببیری و در آخر کار عمل UnHook رو انجام بدی

اینجا رو نگاه کن دوستان زیادی نمونه برنامه در این مورد دارند:
http://www.barnamenevis.org/sh...456#post155456
 :چشمک:

----------


## mapsoftware

این پست سورس Dwinlock + Demo +Crack در رابطه با غیرفعال کردن کلید های ترکیبی Alt+Ctrl+Del و Alt+F4 و Crt+Esc و بقیه کلیدهایی که برای خروج از برنامه استفاده می شود را غیرفعال می کند اما موس و کلیدهای دیگر صفحه کلید غیر فعال نمیشوند...

اگر مفید بود تشکر یادتون نره ! 

Download

----------

